# My site, your comments are welcome



## kittymaguire (Sep 24, 2007)

Hi this my photographic tips site and online galleries of my work.  Please check it out and please find free to comment.

cameraAperture.com

Thanking you in advance

Katherine


----------



## Lol999 (Sep 24, 2007)

Hi Katherine, my initial adevice would be to pay for some webhosting and get rid of all the adverts. As it stands it doesn'tlook professional and does you no favours in enticing anyone any further.

Cheers, Lol


----------



## Jeff Colburn (Sep 25, 2007)

You're sites good, but it could be better. I have no problem with the Adsense ads, but the placement sometimes detracts from the site. I find that I don't really know where to look on the page, there's no focal point.

Your strip of Gallery images looks a lot like the Adsense ad, so having them next to each other makes my eye bounce back and forth between them. Maybe put the Gallery on one side and Adsense on the other. Yes, I know you want people to notice the ads to generate revenue, I do the same on my site, but you want everything to look like they're working together and making a nice design.

Also, there's a problem with the top two banner ads on your links page. And on some of your gallery pages your company banner at the top isn't showing up.

You may want to check out the Articles page on my site, The Creative Cauldron, at http://www.CreativeCauldron.com You'll find about 30 articles on website design.

Also, check out another site of mine, Ten Common Mistakes Found On Websites, And How To Fix Them at http://www.tencommonwebmistakes.com and download the free report.

Have Fun,
Jeff


----------



## kittymaguire (Sep 26, 2007)

Lol999 said:


> my initial adevice would be to pay for some webhosting and get rid of all the adverts.


 
Hi Lol

Thanks for the comment, I do pay for webhosting and I am reviewing the current placement of the adverts.


----------



## kittymaguire (Sep 26, 2007)

Hi Jeff

Thanks for the comments,  I have made some changes to the site, moved the location of gallery strip and some of the adsense adverts.  The layout was originally design without the adverts, adding them has mess it up a bit.  

I know that there is no logo on the gallery pages, I have tried to give as much space as possible to viewing the images.

Read your ten things not do when designing a website, does not putting your email address on every page lead to that address being targeted by spammers?


----------



## Lol999 (Sep 26, 2007)

Katherine, if you are paying for hosting then why have the adverts? I'm just puzzled as the reason I pay for my hosting is to not have any at all, but that's  just my preference. If it's due to cost I can reccocmmend The Well Thoughtout Hosting company. I get mine on there for £2.98 a month or £31 if paid yearly.

Lol


----------



## kittymaguire (Sep 26, 2007)

hi Lol

I place adverts on my site because I earn money from them.

Katherine


----------



## Lol999 (Sep 26, 2007)

Can't say fairer than that!


----------



## TheBrainchildGroup (Sep 30, 2007)

Lol999 said:


> Hi Katherine, my initial adevice would be to pay for some webhosting and get rid of all the adverts. As it stands it doesn'tlook professional and does you no favours in enticing anyone any further.
> 
> Cheers, Lol



I agree 100%.. Paying a nominal amount for hosting will make you appear much more professional. 

-AS


----------

